# Kontiki/ scooter/ rack



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Hi,
Was just wondering if any other members have the 2000/2001 model Kontiki L and have fitted a scooter rack?
Mine has the maxi chassis rated at 3.85t and I am considering purchasing a scooter to take with us but having never carried one before would be interested in other members experiences.
I already have a PWS rear bar fitted so think it would be relatively easy to get a carrier fitted but which is best and which scooter would be best for 2 adults? Is a 50cc scooter powerfull enough or should I be looking for at least a 125? ( I am only used to much bigger bikes) Is it feasable to carry a scooter bigger than 125cc or are you getting too near the limit on weight?
Any information on this topic will be gratefully recieved


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you search MHF forums using "scooter" and/or "rack", there is a mine of information there to take in. The answer is it depends!

There is one member on here who is delighted with riding a 50cc scooter two-up. At the other extreme I probably have the heaviest scooter at 150kg. Anything is possible, just a question of personal preference constrained by your particular payload and axle weights. How to manipulate that information you will also find by searching on scooter and rack.

Dave


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi silviffer
i have fitted a motorcycle rack onto my lunar 590
luckily i have a generous payload around 600kg
my towbar frame also has a healthy loading capacity
i made the rack myself and it mounts behind the towball and also has outer fixings direct to the vans chassis at the same points that the towbar frame mounts

i have tried loading my Yamaha TDM 850 (200kg) onto it and although it passes all wheight tests i do find that as you drive around 60mph the front steering does feel light and skitterish
this is to do with the leverage effect of having such a load so far back
My enduro bike Suzuki DRZ400 (120kg) feels far safer

I personally would say a 50cc ped is to slow for 2 up 
i have always liked something with enough power to get me out of trouble
at 50cc you tent to get bullied on the road and pushed into the kerb
I have had a 125 Aprillia scooter which was has plenty of go and is cracking fun
As other posts say check your weights and loading of your towbar and then fit the fastest rocket you can find


----------

